# pit bull bloodlines



## nutt60 (Feb 22, 2009)

what do you know about eli, carver, and nibblet bloodlines,which throw blues and have you ever heard of green pitbulls


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

When you say green pitbulls are you referring to a name? I think there was some blue dogs in nebblit


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

nutt60 said:


> what do you know about eli, carver, and nibblet bloodlines,which throw blues and have you ever heard of green pitbulls


I think somebody's havin' some fun:roll:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

................


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Ive seen green pit bulls....it takes some pretty bad food though and its not to pretty afterwards.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao..............


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Ive seen green pit bulls....it takes some pretty bad food though and its not to pretty afterwards.


:hammer::hammer::clap::clap::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nutt60 (Feb 22, 2009)

where can i find nebblit blood line and where did it originate from


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Urban Dictionary: nibblet


----------



## nutt60 (Feb 22, 2009)

i see we got us a bright one


----------

